# State of the Union Speech 2010



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The State of the Union Speech will be on January 27th which is a Wednesday and more importantly is not the same night as the Lost three hour final season premier.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

And steve jobs will be giving his "SLATE OF THE UNION" speech that morning at 10:00 PST


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So any official word on when Lost will be airing then?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> So any official word on when Lost will be airing then?


Feb. 2, as always scheduled.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

oh duh, ok nevermind then


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> more importantly


Of course, screw that our country is going to hell in a handbasket. We can't miss Lost!

No way our country is going to be here much longer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Enrique, meet the word "our."


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Enrique, meet the word "our."


It's nice to meet "our", I'd wish we'd met sooner.


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well Mass Effect 2 comes out for PC and Xbox 360 on the 26th, so I guess I'll have some play time that night.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Meh, we'll all be dead by 2012 anyway.

I think there was a movie about that anyway, and Governor Jesse Ventura said that on his show, Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Now we all know that Obama has dodged the impeachment proceedings because he scheduled his speech to not be on the night of Lost.

We all know about the small town mayor who complained when his speech about Afghanistan (a not very important subject) interrupted the Charlie Brown Christmas show.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

It looks like Idol will bump the new ep of Human Target that night. Oh well, Target isn't all that good anyway.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

SorenTodd said:


> It looks like Idol will bump the new ep of Human Target that night. Oh well, Target isn't all that good anyway.


That's weird. My guide for Jan 27 for 7pm still has _Human Target_. The episode title is "Embassy Row" and my Season Pass is saying it will be recorded.

Although if I look on the IMDB episode list, it gets pretty confusing as far as air dates go...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The guide data hasn't been updated yet presumably.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My guide data hasn't shown the speech yet.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> That's weird. My guide for Jan 27 for 7pm still has _Human Target_. The episode title is "Embassy Row" and my Season Pass is saying it will be recorded.
> 
> Although if I look on the IMDB episode list, it gets pretty confusing as far as air dates go...


Futon Critic now shows that Target ep (Embassy Row) to air on the 26th.

Boy I sure hope FOX knows what it is doing. This show has already bounced around all over the place.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Wednesday's speech is in my guide data now. Looks like Scrubs disappeared.


----------

